# For the antis in your life....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

In light of the recent tragedy in Colorado. Feel free to pass these images along to friends and or family who seem to think gun control is a good idea and that it would somehow stop these kinda of crimes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TRUE DAT !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

This is EXACTLY what you WONT see the media posting. They are all in the same dirty bed, its a conspiracy to foment and propogate misnomers as fact and reason for gun control. Grrrrrrrr.....dont get me started. Sorry had one of my moments. Excellent post!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

So true Chris. now we just gotta get the idgits to comprehend!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I love the Wonka ones.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting this Chris, now I am trying to save them and repost elsewhere


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting, I'm going to send these out to everyone!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I especially like the last Wonkavision.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are great Chris !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

A few more....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

More....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good stuff Chris........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree good stuff!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's one I like.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's another one I just got.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are all great too. They ring so true !!!!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I have this sticker on my front and back door.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

give a whole new meaning to ...SCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've shot a lot of 3D courses, but that would be a first "live 3D course".....lol


----------

